# loose shifter



## pontiacracer1988 (Feb 21, 2009)

HI i have a 05 m6 i have had the car for over 2 years and then monday all of a sudden a couple days ago it feels almost as if the shifter is loose or something. its way too easy to shift now like no force neccesary to shift. i took it to the deal and after 6 hours they said everything looks fine and its just goat that have weird shifting. Has anyone else experiance anything like this? :confused


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

pontiacracer1988 said:


> HI i have a 05 m6 i have had the car for over 2 years and then monday all of a sudden a couple days ago it feels almost as if the shifter is loose or something. its way too easy to shift now like no force neccesary to shift. i took it to the deal and after 6 hours they said everything looks fine and its just goat that have weird shifting. Has anyone else experiance anything like this? :confused


As far as being too loose, not that sure of. Mine tends to change depending on my driving habits. I'll start off nice and easy and next thing I know after gettin on it, it stiffens up. I do have a new Monster clutch, and im sure this is most likely a break in process.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pontiacracer1988 said:


> HI i have a 05 m6 i have had the car for over 2 years and then monday all of a sudden a couple days ago it feels almost as if the shifter is loose or something. its way too easy to shift now like no force neccesary to shift. i took it to the deal and after 6 hours they said everything looks fine and its just goat that have weird shifting. Has anyone else experiance anything like this? :confused



What is their definition of weird shifting? :confused
This a stock shifter? Stock shifters have a "spongy" feeling. This is due to the shift stop being located at the top of the tranny, some have broken the shifter because of excessive force when slamming the shifter front. The shaft flexes front and snaps from this force. 

Stock shifter is tight when shifting you can feel it not quite shifting in gear smoothly like its hitting a slight obstruction. If they took this shifter assy apart then they would notice the bolts are still secured which would eliminate the next assumption a less than secure shifter is the culprit.

If all the sudden this happened, seems something internally broke or disengaged, they would not know this without opening up the tranny.

Sounds like they brushed you off making that statement, because they don't know what it is....all the sudden doesn't equate to normal "weird" shifting.


----------



## pontiacracer1988 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry yes its a stock shifter and the car is mostly stock except for cai and exhaust. 
"This a stock shifter? Stock shifters have a "spongy" feeling." The spongy feeling is gone. From what i have been reading on the web about manual transmissions it sounds to me like i might have to replace the Shifter Stabilizer Bushings.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Why not just get a GMM RipShift and call it a day?


----------

